# Amitriptyline -



## 22058 (Jun 29, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone takes this med during the day time. Mine is prescribed for before bed, so I'm not really too sure how that is going to help me in the day time. Or maybe the effects of it are supposed to last for 24 hours?? Thanks for any replies.


----------



## 23381 (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Darice, I also take my amitriptyline at bedtime. For the first three days I was an absolute zombie! I was so worried that I wouldn't have any energy to do anything! I started at 10mg and then my doc had me go up to 20mg a week later. I was amazed that my body adjusted to it so well. I think it does stay in the body for 24hrs....doctors prescribe it at night to lessen the sleepiness factor. It did take me about a month to realize how much the meds were helping. I don't have the pain and urgency I had before. I wish you the best of luck....good news is once you find the right dose, you can stay on this stuff for a long time ( doesn't hurt the liver). Hang in there!~Kris


----------



## 22058 (Jun 29, 2005)

Kris, thanks for the advice. I couldnt take the 25mg so I got back to 10. 10 was ok. I just saw a specialist and he told me I should be on 100mg !!! I couldnt believe it. We'll see what happens


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I take it at bedtime but after the 1st few weeks I didnt get tired from it anymore. I dont think there is a specific dose required, most Dr's start you on 10 mg, some at 25. IMO you DO NOT "need" to be on 100mg/day if you are taking it for pain instead of depression. I have been taking it for 3 yrs, began at 10 mg, now right around 30-40 mg/day seems to be right for me. It isnt perfect but it takes the edge off of things and lessens them (poops,pain) too. I go to an IBS specialist.Also it takes AT LEAST 6 weeks before you really notice any improvement. My gastro said 6 weeks every time you change/up the dose, so it may take some time til you hit on the right dose for you. Also if you have problems w/elavil there are other trycyclics like nortryptyline that can be substituted that may not give you the same side effects.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, you don't "need" to be on 100mg... but if it isn't helping at the dosage you're at, it is often beneficial to reach the "therapeutic level". Which is 150mg. Before I got my script for Lotronex my doctor talked about upping my 150mg of Tofranil another 25-50mg.10mg is a VERY low dose. I mean, I would think at that level it's more of a placebo type response.Whatever works for you though.


----------



## 22745 (Aug 5, 2005)

does it really take 6 weeks before you see effects? I started on 10mg and i found that helped for about a week or so until i had D, then i moved up to 25mg and i have had D again, i've been feeling like there's no point in taking it as it doesn't seem to be working for me, the only reason i think it slightly helped is because constipation is a side effect, so is it worth persevering with it????


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Dodgeball-It CAN take a good six weeks to notice improvement,but I believe I read that some people notice improvement sooner. I didnt notice any improvement at all at 10 mg, but the dr made me wait 6 weeks to go up to 20. Finally I hit on 30. I take it mainly for pain. My IBS alternates and when I have D its actually quite formed but once I get going I can't seem to stop so due to the frequency its considered D. In my experience the elavil has lessened the pain/discomfort and also the frequency. To answer your question I would keep taking it. Unfortunately it takes time and patience to see what works for you. I wouldnt call elavil a cure but a definate, noticable improvement in my IBS pain and overall quality of life.


----------



## 21534 (Nov 18, 2005)

i take 50mg every night ,but now my body seems to be use to it it stops every thing but not bloating or constipation my doc told me to up it but i'm worried about side affects eg head aches i get them every time i up my dose is this normal


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Kaz, this medicine will definitely NOT help your constipation, if anything it will make it worse.Why are you on this medicine?I would think you would benefit more from an SSRI which can actually stimulate the intestinal response. Something like Zoloft.Tricyclic antidepressants are used for people who suffer with diarrhea, because one of the side-effects is constipation.If you suffer from constipation predominant IBS, you definitely shouldn't take a tricyclic anti-depressant like elavil


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

i have been on amatrip for quite a few months now i have not had any probs with it, i get a good sleep, find it kinda helps my depression too, however i do want to come off it soon, i hate taking tabs, and i certainly dont want to be on anti-depressants for the rest of my life


----------



## ppmumeng (Jan 3, 2005)

Hello,I've been taking Amitriptyline at 25 or 50 I can't remember, for like 11 months. At first I take it everyday for 6 months (I had burning sensation in stomach and spasms). The doc prescribed it because antispasmodics are bad for me.Since then, Now I only take the pill once or twice a week because symptoms have improved so much. But since its sporadic, it does make me drowsy when i do take it, because body becomes unused to it.The only complaint is It may have made me gained some weight and have trouble losing it. Is this a typical side effect (or just me eating too much







), and does anyone have a suggestion?


----------

